# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  ***May 2019 Challenge Voting: Map for a Virtual Table Top***

## arsheesh

Well it is that time once more, time to select the winner of this month's challenge.  The challenge was to create a tactical map suitable for a virtual tabletop.  This month's challenge was sponsored by Fantasy Grounds.  In addition to the winning map chosen by the Guild our sponsor will select an additional winner and each shall receive a complimentary copy of Fantasy Grounds (standard license).  Thumbnails for the entries can be found at the link below:

Thumbnails
Be sure to give a little love to all of our challengers, rep away.  You may vote for as many entries as you like, and voting will last for four days.

----------


## Jaxilon

Thanks Arsheesh for taking care of the closing setup. I was thinking I needed to get in here and do it myself.

Also there will be TWO Fantasy Grounds licenses awarded - the first will be selected via the guild voting here. The second will be selected by the Fantasy Grounds College.

For the winners you will need to create an account on Fantasy Grounds (if you haven't already) where they will be able to assign you the license but more on that in the future, for now, enjoy the entries and place your votes.

----------


## Gidde

Well done everyone!

EDIT: Ack, can't rep you yet, aeshnidae ... it's coming as soon as I spread some love.

----------


## Adfor

Some great entries this time around!

----------


## GodofMoxie

Thanks all it was super fun, this comunity seems awesome.

----------


## Jaxilon

Great job guys. I would have loved to have seen more entries from the community (including myself) but these are all useful and usable.

----------


## aeshnidae

> Well done everyone!
> 
> EDIT: Ack, can't rep you yet, aeshnidae ... it's coming as soon as I spread some love.


No worries, Gidde! I was away this weekend so I need to get to repping!  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> Great job guys. I would have loved to have seen more entries from the community (including myself) but these are all useful and usable.


Yes, not many entries for a challenge with a prize. A bad month maybe, people were busy?

----------


## Jaxilon

Maybe, we also just came of some record breakers in the last couple months. Could be folks decided they needed a bit more sleep  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Love delivered... where I could!  (Sorry Storm - couldn't rep you again so soon!)

Well done everyone!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ladiestorm

no worries, Mouse! I'm having the same problem.

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Voolf. First gold compass!

----------


## MistyBeee

Congrats Voolf !  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Yay!  Long overdue, Voolf!  :Very Happy: 

Congratulations.

And to all the rest of the mappers for their beautiful maps as well  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Thank you all. I very rarely participate in challenges, so i am double happy i actually won. Now i can hide for another year  :Very Happy: 
Congratz to all participants.

----------


## ladiestorm

congratulations Volf!  You deserve it!

----------


## Jaxilon

The folks at Fantasy Grounds College have selected "Stone Crabs Cove by GodofMoxie" so congrats on snagging a Fantasy Grounds license. 

@GodofMoxie If you would please setup an account (if you don't already have one) over on Fantasy Grounds and PM your account info to me I will pass it along and they will award you the license.  I already PM'd Voolf to do the same.  Sorry, this part is a bit clunky.

----------


## arsheesh

Congratulations to both Voolf and GodoMoxie, wonderful maps you two!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Kier

Congrats Voolf and GodoMoxie. Excellent maps.

----------


## Jaxilon

Hey folks, I already asked this question in the CL forum but since there are only seven of you I might as well run it past you.

Fantasy Grounds College would like to write a blog post on their website and asked if they could include the maps in the posting. My thought is you are probably all ok with this as long as attribution is correctly given. I would expect them to do that, obviously. Let me know how you feel about it though.

----------


## aeshnidae

Congrats, Voolf and GodoMoxie! Voolf, I can't believe this is your first gold compass! Very well deserved.  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> Hey folks, I already asked this question in the CL forum but since there are only seven of you I might as well run it past you.
> 
> Fantasy Grounds College would like to write a blog post on their website and asked if they could include the maps in the posting. My thought is you are probably all ok with this as long as attribution is correctly given. I would expect them to do that, obviously. Let me know how you feel about it though.


Sure, could you post a link here to the post when they do it?
Also, there is a night version map buried in my challenge thread, if FG wants to use it too that's ok.

And Congratulations GodoMoxie!

----------


## ladiestorm

I grant permission, as long as my name is posted with my map.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Congrats to Voolf and GodoMoxie!!

----------

